

Eleven Days in Verizon Hell - steven
https://medium.com/backchannel/11-days-in-verizon-hell-74f08f9782b6

======
op00to
The fact that Verizon hates their copper customers is nothing new - I had a VZ
tech tell me in 2008 that they were effectively abandoning their copper
network in my neighborhood and they wouldn't be fixing my line in any way that
would increase reliability. Only bubble gum and bailing wire for the
squeakiest wheels. Nothing has changed since then. That the FCC lets Verizon
get away with this abandonment of the copper network that they have to share
in favor of a fiber network they can keep to themselves should be a crime
punishable by having to use VZ DSL at the limit of the CO's range.

------
PhantomGremlin
It could be worse. Verizon could sell these customers to Frontier, like they
did to me a while ago.

Actually I don't think Verizon wants _any_ landlines any more. It's been quite
a few years since they announced they would stop new FiOS deployments. Have
they changed that decision?

The end game now that Verizon owns 100% of Verizon Wireless is probably that
Verizon spins off landlines altogether. Bye bye expensive union-negotiated
defined benefit pension plans.

